# Puppy Photos - Chesapeake Bay Retrievers



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thought you all might like to see a couple puppy pics. These are a couple male pups from the litter that was born on March 6. They are 16 days old in these photos. Eyes are open and they are just starting to get up on all fours. They''ll be running all over the place in another week!


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

Just snow goose hunted with a Chesapeake a couple weeks ago out in Missouri. Talk about a great looking dog!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

OhioGooseBuster said:


> Just snow goose hunted with a Chesapeake a couple weeks ago out in Missouri. Talk about a great looking dog!!


I sure like them, but then again I like all dogs.... I even like those little "worthless" yapping ankle biters. 

I don't know......I've owned and hunted over a lot of different breeds. If I were forced to own just one dog it would be a Chessie. That's not saying that there aren't great dogs within all breeds, obviously.......there certainly are but Chessies suit me about the best for the kind of hunting I do as well as my personality and what I like in a dog.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cute little buggers-- Do they come in Black??? :lol:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> Cute little buggers-- Do they come in Black??? :lol:


Ha!!! If they do, I have a problem!!! :lol:


----------



## hdroc (Apr 8, 2008)

what is the up and downs of a female and male chessie and witch one is a more outstanding duck hunter. are they both the same in tranability?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

hdroc said:


> what is the up and downs of a female and male chessie and witch one is a more outstanding duck hunter. are they both the same in tranability?


I think most people will say that a female Chessie is easier to train than a male. I've only had one male, so I'm not an authority on the differences by any means. My "Turk" trained as easily as my females, but that's just one dog. I don't believe one is any better than the other as far as hunting and retrieving goes.....pretty equal in that respect from what I've seen, providing they are from good lines and people put in the time to work with them.


----------

